
Iridium-3 Mission (SpaceX) - oferzelig
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB4N4xF2B2w
======
oferzelig
Press kit:
[http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/iridium3presskit.pd...](http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/iridium3presskit.pdf)

Webcast (permanent URL; different cast each time):
[http://www.spacex.com/webcast](http://www.spacex.com/webcast)

